# Charity Photo Competition



## dutchgold (May 8, 2010)

* We are holding a Charity Photo Competition in aid of World Horse Welfare. We are completeing the Coast to Coast challenge across Scotland in August 2010 for one week and all the proceeds from this competition will go directly to the charity. We have a target of £1500 each to raise. If you click on the link to the left it... will take you to the sponsorship page - Entries will be paid direct to the charity ensuring all funds received go to our fundraising total. 

go to Charity Photo Competition*


----------

